# another awesome trip..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

started out by making some bait. the 3 basic ingredients.. 
a bucket of bread's crusts.. a package of bait mixture and some coconut milk along with some of the lake's water..








mix everything together well and let it sit in the bucket awhile.. 








the rig consist of a cage feeder, a swivel, beads, leaders, and a size 14-15 hook.. these are huuuuge hooks, would equal to around size 2/0-3/0 size over there.. using a float to indicate the initial bites..








i'm currently using a deep sea jigging rod from shimano (blue rose) coupled with a daiwa BG30 loaded with 25lbs test mono.. the rod is rated for dyneema line size 6.. which is in the middle of the action scale.. i love how the the rod's action looks.. here's me with a fish on.. 









and here's the result.. i caught a few of these monsters today.. i wish some of you hardcore guys get to feel the power of these monsters..









next time out i'm going to try to muscle up the elusive siamese carp.. i have been talking to some old timers and guides around here and got some tips.. hopefully i can hook up with at least 1.. some people wait for weeks to land 1.. :huh: 
ps.. pops for pick ups are a hit here also, i'll be using that next time..


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice AK, looks like you are doing very well on the other side of the world!

Rob


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i want to see some pictures of some carp! wheres the corn at!


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

That's a monster fish right there! Very impressive!


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Ak, nice catch! Glad to see you doing well over there. Keep us up to date on how you do. Have a good one man...Stretch


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Cool!!!
Those fish are sweet looking!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice AK- Looks like your having fun anyway. Hey- you look great buddy, the family must be taking good care of you. Keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Way to go dood ! ! ! ! ! Can't wait to see the picture of the Siamese Carp ! ! !


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Great job those fish look like they hold some power behind them.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

hey dood,i'm bokking a flight tomorrow
those are some pretty fish.and big too.looks like you've found a new love
take care,keep up the reports.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I never caught vegetarian catfish before  

That bait looks like cole slaw. 

The dock you were fishing off of looks like you could get lunch delivered while you fish.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

robby. ya sure can get food delivered right by your rods if ya want..


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

AK,

Do we need to airfreight you some canned corn, or can you get it over there? I'm waiting to see you with a huge carp. Glad you're doing well, sounds like you're in heaven!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

carp here don't eat corn. i had a rod with corn out for a day and didn't get a hit from carp at all.. all i caught was the giant gourami like these..


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Ak! Wow had no idea ya moved to the otherwise of the planet. Grats on the nice catch man, please post more pictures of the neat looking critters you're catching over there.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like an awfull easy spot to fish.......lol.

Hey, can't help but notice on the picture with the "fish on"....must've been jumping or something?? Looks like the line is almost straight out of the rod tip...you didn't think that would slip by did you ?? 
Looks like a great fish, eyes are low like a big-head carp. Man, I'd like to tangle with a few of those, almost looks like a version of a bluecat.
Anyhow, great to hear from you, Jim


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

the fish was on the run while the picture was taken.. it must have ran 50yards of line out.. i don't know what to compared the runs to.. its like common carp times 10..  
i'm going there with my cousin tomorrow early morning.. hopefully i will get to tango with some siamese carp..  heck, i wouldn't mind 70-80lbs catfish neither.  i want to test my new rod/reel out to da max..


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

how do you plan on targeting the siemese carp, i dont know much about them except that they get very large, maybe you can test that new rod on a 70-80lb carp!


----------

